# The Best Libraries in 2021



## nevelous (Apr 13, 2021)

Hello,
I'm looking for the best instrument libraries in 2021. What are your go to libs right now? I'm only looking for the best, let's forget about the cost right now :D

I'm mainly looking for:
1. Strings
2. Brass
3. Woodwinds
4. Percussion
5. Exotic (Asian, African...)

I have some old ones, like EW symphonic orchestra strings, brass, woodwinds, percussions, Gipsy, Silk, NI Komplete and Kontakt, but I feel like they are outdated as they sound a little plastic like. I recently got EVO Grid and it totally blew my mind and I got interested, in what others are out there which are a must buy today?

Thanks!


----------



## CT (Apr 13, 2021)

Best in terms of what? Sound? Ease of use? Comprehensiveness? Unfortunately nothing's gonna cover all those bases....


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 13, 2021)

nevelous said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for the best instrument libraries in 2021. What are your go to libs right now? I'm only looking for the best, let's forget about the cost right now :D
> 
> I'm mainly looking for:
> ...


If cost is no option, then a real orchestra is your best bet.  

Here's what my preferences are for sound quality. Playability and articulations are always fussy so I'll leave that for others. Whatever we all come up with, average it out for what suits you:

1. Spitfire and Orchestral Tools: Chamber Strings, Abbey Road One (dynamic layers!) and BBCSO. Symphonic Strings just got updated too, very lush. The rooms are Teldex, Air Studios Maidavale (sp?) and Abbey Road. I like those rooms. No advice on solo though.
2. Brass: Berlin Brass
3. Woodwinds: Berlin is a favorite, I bought Spitfire Symphonic because of a sale and love it. 
4. Percussion: Not knowledgeable enough yet to comment
5. Exotic (Asian, African...): See #4

Take that list and add it to what others say. Oh, Pianos: Garritan CFX and VSL 280VC hands down, game over, covers classic to modern piano tone. IMHO.


----------



## nevelous (Apr 13, 2021)

I would say best in terms of how realistic they sound. I know nothing is going to cover everything, but for me there are far too many options where to choose from and I'm just hoping to get some suggestions from this community of expertise in VI.


----------



## CT (Apr 13, 2021)

Talking about sound, then, I agree with Paulie that the clear frontrunners for the orchestral stuff you list are Spitfire and OT. Not quite as sure what to recommend for the "exotic" category but I'm sure some here have a better idea of that.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 13, 2021)

What type of sound are you aiming for? Classical, Hollywood, hybrid, modern?


----------



## river angler (Apr 13, 2021)

STRINGS, BRASS, WOODWIND 
CHRIS HEIN Orchestra Complete (main orchestral instruments including solo)
Orchestral Tools Special Bows I & II (flautando/sul tasto gentle delicate strings)
OT Time Macro/Micro (clockwork patches and textural)
Spitfire EVO libraries (strictly textural and ambient- take your pick!)

PERCUSSION
either Cinesamples CinePerc or Berlin percussion + Timpani library

I would say that these libraries cover most of what one needs instrument wise for bread and butter traditional orchestral instruments for both straight orchestral composition and modern scoring production for film/TV.

For strings/woodwind/brass + solo instruments for each CHRIS HEIN Orchestra Complete really covers everything except percussion. It also far surpasses all other libraries in terms of playability and programability with an extremely inspiring sound, no phasing and samples recorded bone dry so are a breeze to blend. I can't praise the Chris Hein instruments enough! The Time Micro/Macro have their "Clockwork" patches and more of OT's flautando/sul tasto flavours that are great for creating rhythmic sequences and textures. Also the male and female choirs in TM are really useful.


----------



## jbuhler (Apr 13, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> If cost is no option, then a real orchestra is your best bet.


But which real orchestra? If you could have any real orchestra on call, which would it be?


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Apr 13, 2021)

Percussion: CinePerc. It is the only comprehensive orchestral percussion library that I own and probably the only one I will ever need.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 13, 2021)

@nevelous This entire forum is dedicated to answering that question. Read up!  






Sample Talk


General discussion area all about samples, sample libraries, virtual instruments, synths, players and such.




vi-control.net


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Apr 13, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> @nevelous This entire forum is dedicated to answering that question. Read up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After reading all of that it won't be 2021 anymore though...


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> But which real orchestra? If you could have any real orchestra on call, which would it be?


I'm glad I was jesting, I can't answer that!


----------



## PaulieDC (Apr 13, 2021)

nevelous said:


> ... but I feel like they are outdated as they sound a little plastic like ...


Load up just the Ensembles patch from Spitfire Chamber Strings Pro and select Spiccato and start pumping out a few rhythmic chords or intervals. The plastic issue will be resolved. 

The release samples even in just the basses and celli are worth the price of admission. BTW, May 25th isn't that far away, big Spitfire sale a-comin'.


----------



## CT (Apr 13, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> But which real orchestra? If you could have any real orchestra on call, which would it be?


I certainly don't spend lots of time daydreaming about this, and I resent the implication that I do.


----------



## RSK (Apr 13, 2021)

nevelous said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for the best instrument libraries in 2021. What are your go to libs right now? I'm only looking for the best, let's forget about the cost right now :D
> 
> I'm mainly looking for:
> ...


Somewhere in another thread you will find John Powell’s current template. He creates some of the most real-sounding mock-ups you will ever hear, so have a look at what he uses.


----------



## MaxOctane (Apr 14, 2021)

RSK said:


> Somewhere in another thread you will find John Powell’s current template. He creates some of the most real-sounding mock-ups you will ever hear, so have a look at what he uses.


But really, the same could be said about dozens of other people here.

@nevelous there is not "best". It simply doesn't exist. But as you see in other posts, the favorites on this website include Orchestral Tools Berlin range, Spitfire BBCSO and now Abbey Road, Cinematic Studio series, and a few more. If you really want to push the question of which is "best", I guarantee you will not find an answer here, only more options.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 15, 2021)

We really need more pinpointed questions.


----------



## Patryk Scelina (Apr 15, 2021)

It's just so hard to pick anything really. I currently work on a project which I end up using around 5 different string libraries in a single piece, only because non of them would do it on it's own.
So I mixed: Strezov Sampling Afflatus, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Performance Samples Con Moto, Cinematic Studio Strings, Spitfire Tundra.
I also use these most often now.


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 15, 2021)

For the record: I do share @river angler ’s passion for Chris Hein instruments; they are by far the most tweakable samples I know. I too like dry and phase aligned samples, but at the same time there are folks who’ll rightfully point out that always comes at the expense of tone. And CH stuff is recorded mono, so there’s that. Just to illustrate, you would not have to dig deep to find respected forum members who actually loathe a sound that we revere.

Also, I feel I should mention 8dio as a developer of great and pretty unique samples (e.g. their Acoustic Grand Ensembles are fantastic). Anthology for $88 is a ridiculous bargain in my book (current sale). Fantastic chamber strings package. Then again, look for five minutes in the “samples I regret” thread and you’ll find deeply disappointed people who have a hard time to come to terms with the “un-evenness” of that library. Etc. 

Finally, being the local fanboy around here, for slightly more “off the beaten path” type of samples, definitely check out Xsample. The woodwinds and especially the new contemporary saxes are to die for.


----------



## Jiffster (Apr 15, 2021)

nevelous said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for the best instrument libraries in 2021. What are your go to libs right now? I'm only looking for the best, let's forget about the cost right now :D
> 
> I'm mainly looking for:
> ...


For exotics/ethnics, it's worth checking out Era. 

Another piano to throw into the mix would be Noir from NI. Recently acquired that after recommendations on this forum, and its become my go to.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 15, 2021)

nevelous said:


> Hello,
> I'm looking for the best instrument libraries in 2021. What are your go to libs right now? I'm only looking for the best, let's forget about the cost right now :D
> 
> I'm mainly looking for:
> ...


Still one of the best period is BBCSO, but not for the reasons people expect:
-By using this VST, you bypass multiple mixing steps because the samples are simple put, _*that clean.
-*_Control over mics makes mixing *even easier, *as it becomes easy to place whatever instrument where you want in the mix.
-It blends well with Hollywood Orchestra's Brass, which does everything it can not.
-Room Cohesion allows you to, in many cases, use the mockups as the actual track, bypassing the need for many recording sessions.
-Agile Legato, demanding melodies that most libraries can't handle are very easy for BBCSO.
-Heavy on room sound but still quite dry, allowing you to blend when you need to.
-Mics have array of situ or non-situ.

Let's say I opened up a template and wrote a quick demo...well due to the nature of the VST, I would need little or no mixing to be done to create a desirable sound, this library was MADE to start up, and immediately write music with complex melodies/harmonies, without needing to worry about sound.
I'd say the triad for everything you would need is Hollywood Orchestra, BBCSO, and Spitfire Chamber Strings.
You COULD go for the cinematic studio series as a close running up, but you will DEFINITELY need to do some mixing to achieve a viable final product.


----------



## nevelous (Apr 15, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> Still one of the best period is BBCSO, but not for the reasons people expect:
> -By using this VST, you bypass multiple mixing steps because the samples are simple put, _*that clean.
> -*_Control over mics makes mixing *even easier, *as it becomes easy to place whatever instrument where you want in the mix.
> -It blends well with Hollywood Orchestra's Brass, which does everything it can not.
> ...


thanks! just what I wanted to hear!


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

Yeah it really can't be overstated how much the mic options in BBCSO add. I know some people think anything more than three or four is a gimmick, but it seriously isn't... if you care about getting the right sound (which is such a fluid thing!), you absolutely need that control over each microphone layer, or at least a selection of mixes prepared by someone who really knows what they're doing.

Plus, having stuff like the solo strings, winds, and tuned percussion available in so many flavors means that you're getting much more than a set of symphonic instruments. They can be cast in a number of different roles too.

The brain is really good at how sound and space interact. It knows when it's hearing the real thing, and when it's hearing a weird approximation... accept no substitutes! #micsmatter


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 15, 2021)

Do the extra mics make the shorts any snappier? My only real gripe with BBCSO Core is the shorts are pretty mushy, especially on the brass.


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

Well, it's hard to say. They obviously won't change the performance, but you might find that you're able to get more definition. Is there something specific you want to hear?


----------



## bill5 (Apr 15, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Yeah it really can't be overstated how much the mic options in BBCSO add. I know some people think anything more than three or four is a gimmick, but it seriously isn't... if you care about getting the right sound (which is such a fluid thing!), you absolutely need that control over each microphone layer, or at least a selection of mixes prepared by someone who really knows what they're doing.
> 
> Plus, having stuff like the solo strings,


BBCSO does not have solo strings unless you get the most expensive package...


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

bill5 said:


> BBCSO does not have solo strings unless you get the most expensive package...


That's what I'm talking about, hence the discussion of the additional mics.


----------



## river angler (Apr 15, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> For the record: I do share @river angler ’s passion for Chris Hein instruments; they are by far the most tweakable samples I know. I too like dry and phase aligned samples, but at the same time there are folks who’ll rightfully point out that always comes at the expense of tone. And CH stuff is recorded mono, so there’s that. Just to illustrate, you would not have to dig deep to find respected forum members who actually loathe a sound that we revere.


Yes! It's very interesting you mention this because I suspect most of the loathers have only ever fiddled with the terrible online player that Best Service offer to try out Chris Hein's libraries!...

Believe it or not I fell into that hole myself and hated what i heard so much it wasn't until two years later I stumbled on a few alternative recordings/demos of the library and re-watched the official ones this time really homing in on what my ears could then decipher, ignoring the content the library was playing and focussing on envisaging how i could see the extreme versatility of the samples working in my own musical world! This time I got a completely different impression. I decided first to acquire the solo strings. Literally from the first note uttered from the Canadian Viola patch I started writing the opening melody to a concerto I went on to complete and produce in three days! In fact even after the concerto was complete I literally had to stop myself from playing any of the solo instruments from this library as the sheer effortless realistic, inspirational sonics at my fingers i was composing with were becoming overwhelming! in a good way! but I had to stop as i was composing too many extremely emotive starter ideas that would have me composing for months!! Needless to say 9 major works have stemmed from that week since! Long story short I bought the whole of the rest of his orchestral catalogue the following week! I also suggested to Chris that he organise another way for people to demo his orchestral libraries after telling him how I'd been so put off by the Best Service player!

I've been so busy lately I haven't made a conscious effort to contact Chris again to remind him to sort out that wretched best Service player thing! His libraries are unique and overlooked at many a composers loss IMO!


----------



## bill5 (Apr 15, 2021)

Mike T said:


> That's what I'm talking about, hence the discussion of the additional mics.


Yeah, but you didn't say so  Just thought it's an important distinction to make, esp given the massive cost diff, for those not familiar with it.


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

bill5 said:


> Yeah, but you didn't say so


Does talking about the mic options beyond the JJ mix, only available in the full version of the library, not make it clear which I'm referring to?


----------



## bill5 (Apr 15, 2021)

? And the reason you think everyone reading that would know what is/isn't available in the diff versions is?


----------



## CT (Apr 15, 2021)

Oy vey. Whatever! Thanks for the clarification for people who don't read details on the web page of things they are considering purchasing.


----------



## bill5 (Apr 15, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Oy vey. Whatever!


We agree on that at least.


----------



## nevelous (Apr 16, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> @nevelous This entire forum is dedicated to answering that question. Read up!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I figured that out. Maybe I should have asked for Your Favourite instead of the Best.

But I like TOP 5 lists when multiple people share their views, it helps to get a broad view what is hot and what is not.

I've got so many good ideas about gear and plugins from Gearslutz's top lists, that I thought to try it here!

So far this has been helpful already. These seem to be trending here:
1. BBCSO
2. Berling Strings
3. Spitfire EVO series (I bought one a year ago and it was killer)
4. Chris Hein instruments

BBCSO seems to cover most in my list, at least looking from the instrument list and the size of the library (690Gt! wow :D), but I know an EVO series would be a nice addition to get some more weirder articulations.

Thanks you guys for your answers so far! 
This is why I love these community forums. Getting the right info quick!


----------



## Tremendouz (Apr 16, 2021)

nevelous said:


> BBCSO seems to cover most in my list, at least looking from the instrument list and the size of the library (690Gt! wow :D),


Mind you that most of the size comes from the dozen+ mic positions it has rather than particularly deep sampling (Hollywood Orchestra has more velocity layers for example, even the 100+ GB Gold version)

Still, it seems like a very nice overall package and if I didn't already have a lot of other libraries, I'd bite the bullet during the next sale.


----------



## nevelous (Apr 16, 2021)

Patryk Scelina said:


> It's just so hard to pick anything really. I currently work on a project which I end up using around 5 different string libraries in a single piece, only because non of them would do it on it's own.
> So I mixed: Strezov Sampling Afflatus, Spitfire Chamber Strings, Performance Samples Con Moto, Cinematic Studio Strings, Spitfire Tundra.
> I also use these most often now.


I understand. Probably everybody here feels they can't get their composition done with just one string/brass/perc library, they need 3-5 which they layer and get different articulations from different libraries.

But this is the reason I was asking. To get the in the ball park. 
Most likely I'll get a few of each. At least the ones I need the most.

There are too many options, and I don't want to make too many wrong purchases. Like the EW Symphonic Orchestra I bought in 2013 seems so outdated now. I was disappointed right from the bat, because the realism just wasn't there for me. I could end up using something from it for layering, but alone by it's self, it's hardly anyone's favorite anymore.

By the way, some of you are asking what am I using it for.

Well, it's a band called Joe The Fishman. Part fish, part human. Mans body and head of a fish, works in a circus and finally quits and goes on a life quest. It's a story about his life and his adventures, and it will hopefully become a full live performance with a movie. This could be my life project and we've been doing it with my friend of mine for few years now.
We combine all genres of music from classical to black metal, djent, rock, ambient and pretty much everything :D


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Apr 16, 2021)

I really like Vektor from Nova


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

Just make sure if you do get BBCSO, you also get Hollywood Orchestra.
These two combined will cover pretty much anything you can throw at them.
As an incredible, out of box demo, consider this and check out the brass and strings.
Almost no other VST can do this.


----------



## nevelous (Apr 16, 2021)

Thorgod10 said:


> Just make sure if you do get BBCSO, you also get Hollywood Orchestra.
> These two combined will cover pretty much anything you can throw at them.
> As an incredible, out of box demo, consider this and check out the brass and strings.
> Almost no other VST can do this.



EW just does not hit me. The youtube version was very well midi coded, but sounded too plastic and fake, even though some parts were pretty good. And before you judge me for saying that, and doubt I can get anywhere close to this realism, I just have to say, I'm not going full classical in my project, I just want better basic sound than EW Symphonic Orchestra or Hollywood Orchestra which sound fake to me. BBCSO has superior sounds and realism compared to EW from what I've listened now.

I also think the room where BBCSO is recorded is a very good sounding space. Also the UI look to be a lot better than in EW. For me at least.


----------



## Thorgod10 (Apr 16, 2021)

nevelous said:


> EW just does not hit me. The youtube version was very well midi coded, but sounded too plastic and fake, even though some parts were pretty good. And before you judge me for saying that, and doubt I can get anywhere close to this realism, I just have to say, I'm not going full classical in my project, I just want better basic sound than EW Symphonic Orchestra or Hollywood Orchestra which sound fake to me. BBCSO has superior sounds and realism compared to EW from what I've listened now.
> 
> I also think the room where BBCSO is recorded is a very good sounding space. Also teh UI look to be a lot better than in EW. For me atleast.


Respectable take, the HO sound is quite polarizing


----------



## nevelous (Apr 16, 2021)

Also, I want to remind people that sometimes you want to praise a software or gear just because you have it even though it's not stellar. It's just gear psychology. Has happened to me also. You kinda want to justify your purchase or something. Like, if you buy a BMW, you have to take it to the shop all the time, it takes you place to place but handling isn't great, it's noisy and looses value fast, but you have it, and it's not total shit, so you praise it :D


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 16, 2021)

nevelous said:


> Also, I want to remind people that sometimes you want to praise a software or gear just because you have it even though it's not stellar. It's just gear psychology. Has happened to me also. You kinda want to justify your purchase or something. Like, if you buy a BMW, you have to take it to the shop all the time, it takes you place to place but handling isn't great, it's noisy and looses value fast, but you have it, and it's not total shit, so you praise it :D


You can say that again!


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 19, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Well, it's hard to say. They obviously won't change the performance, but you might find that you're able to get more definition. Is there something specific you want to hear?


Would the extra mics make the brass shorts less mushy than in Core? That mushiness on shorts is my biggest beef with the library. Check the intros on the Second Nucleus vs BBCSO mock up in the Star Wars thread for what I mean: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ling-mockups-v1-nucleus-vs-bbcso-core.104601/


----------



## CT (Apr 19, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> Would the extra mics make the brass shorts less mushy than in Core? That mushiness on shorts is my biggest beef with the library. Check the intros on the Second Nucleus vs BBCSO mock up in the Star Wars thread for what I mean: https://vi-control.net/community/th...ling-mockups-v1-nucleus-vs-bbcso-core.104601/


You'll be able to dial in whatever blend you'd like, so chances are a tighter sound than JJ's mix would be possible for you to find.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 19, 2021)

nevelous said:


> Hello,





nevelous said:


> I'm looking for the best instrument libraries in 2021....
> 
> Thanks!


According to VI-Control legend and lore - the best ever libraries - are the ones you don't yet have....

(All of them.)


----------



## CGR (Apr 19, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> . . . . Also, I feel I should mention 8dio as a developer of great and pretty unique samples (e.g. their Acoustic Grand Ensembles are fantastic) . . .


I agree. On sale at the moment - it's fantastic value & fun for $48


----------



## Stringtree (Apr 19, 2021)

BotT. Birth of the Trumpet. Like JB Violin, it's the future.


----------

